# كبريتات النحاس-مساعدة



## a-cad (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليلكم من يستطيع مشكورا ارشادي في معرفة تصنيع كبريتات النحاس مع ذكر الاسماء التجارية 
للاحماض المستخدمة و شكرا.


----------



## a-cad (25 مارس 2009)

*كبريتات النحاس*

ياشباب الموضوع بسيط العملية هي بحمضين الازوت و ماء .اوكسجين لكن اريد النسب فقط ..


----------



## zeid25 (26 مارس 2009)

كبريتات النحاس يمكن الحصول عليها بتفاعل حمض الكبريت مع النحاس وتحتاج 
العملية الى الحرارة .
ولا توجد اي علاقة مع حمض الآزوت 
.


----------



## athersaeed1970 (27 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز مادة كبريتات النحاس تتكون من تفاعل حامض الكبريتيك مع النحاس تحت درجة حرارة معينة واود اعلامك بان سعر هذه المادة قليل مقارنة مع بقية المواد الكيمياوية


----------



## اسلام البدوي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

اسهل طريقة للحصول على كبريتات النحاس هي تفاعل حامض الكبريتيك المخفف مع اكسيد النحاس الأسود والذى يتم تحضيرة من حرق النحاس فى الهواء الطلق


----------



## brahimA56 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حامض الكبريتيك


----------



## القلب الميت (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هى النسبة من النحاس و حمض الكبريتيك المركز بمعنى كم كيلو من النحاس الاحمر وكم كيلو من حمض الكبريتيك؟
شكرا


----------

